

The single dumbest message ever emitted by a computer … it’s back - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/the-single-dumbest-message-ever-emitted-by-a-computer-its-back/

======
j_baker
Dumb, but hardly the dumbest. I think "I don't know how to make love" gets my
vote.

~~~
MikeTaylor
That one is a bit of an urban myth: old version of make used to reply "make:
don't know how to make love" if you told them to make love and the Makefile in
the current directory didn't have a target called "love", but GNU make, which
is what you get on most systems now, has for years responded much less
poetically with "make: __* No rule to make target `love'. Stop."

In any case, I don't think the "make love" error message is dumb -- it's just
that you can manipulate the program into saying something amusing. The message
in the OP, on the other hand, seems to be the result of very confused thinking
on the part of the programmer.

